# Oldest flashlight



## sonrider657 (Nov 29, 2010)

What is the oldest flashlight in your collection?


----------



## JA(me)S (Mar 13, 2011)

Below are all cached posts from November 2 2010 through to the end of February 2011.
This represents original posts sequentially from #2-21.
No information was lost in this thread when the lights went out at CPF.

*


Re: Oldest flashlight*
Written by *Burgess* on 11-29-2010 07:49 PM GMT

Bought this flashlight more than Half-a-Century ago !

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...=1#post1910137

Some of you will have OLDER flashlights in yer' collection,

but you are probably not the *Original Owner* ! 

lovecpf

_




*Re: Oldest flashlight*
Written by *Sub_Umbra* on 11-29-2010 09:43 PM GMT

I have an early 1980s era 2xAA TEKNA dive light that I still keep around for sentimental reasons. It's toast but I keep it around all the same. Whats a guy to do?



*Re: Oldest flashlight*
Written by *Russ Prechtl* on 11-30-2010 01:21 PM GMT

I have an ~1935 Eveready Brass-Cased 2D Light. I am NOT the original owner, however. :nana:




*Re: Oldest flashlight*
Written by *JA(me)S* on 12-05-2010 06:35 AM GMT

My oldest flashlight is my fondest and for sentimental reasons my most valuable. My father made it after returning from WWII. As a child I was mesmerized by its operation - no switch, no twist. He made it from an old tube type fuse (accepting 2xAA perfectly) with a pocket clip that completes the circuit when pressed. I lost my dad when I was 12. I see myself in my 5 year old's eyes now - he too shares my fascination. The light allowed me to "introduce" him to his grandfather. It will eventually be his...it is the light I proudly display in my signature line "heirloom quality".



*Re: Oldest flashlight*
Written by *nerrad* on 12-05-2010 07:54 PM GMT

*Kwik-Lite 2 D Cell Black Plastic Light circa 1945.*

*Picked this one up at a garage sale for 25 cents this summer! Still works.*

*Found out how old it was from the Flashlight Museum webstite.*

*Re: Oldest flashlight*
Written by *Burgess* on 12-05-2010 08:02 PM GMT

to JA(me)S --

That was certainly a very touching post.

Thank you for sharing it with us.

Hey, if you'd post a few more pics of yer' light, we would LOVE to see them !

:wave:

_




*Re: Oldest flashlight*
Written by *JA(me)S* on 12-06-2010 08:59 PM GMT



Burgess said:


> Hey, if you'd post a few more pics of yer' light, we would LOVE to see them !


I am flattered by your request and will post a few more pics. However, I am on a business trip that if all goes as planned will result in a cross-country move - so life may be a bit chaotic for the next month or so. Hence, I can't promise when... I am flattered by your request and will post a few more pics. However, I am on a business trip that if all goes as planned will result in a cross-country move - so life may be a bit chaotic for the next month or so. Hence, I can't promise when...




*Re: Oldest flashlight*
Written by *HSG* on 12-08-2010 07:55 PM GMT













This is my oldest light. I tried to do some research to see if I could find out how old it was....No luck.

It belonged to my father-in-law who passed away last May.




*Re: Oldest flashlight*
Written by *Burgess* on 12-08-2010 09:15 PM GMT



JA(me)S said:


> . . . . Hence, I can't promise when...



That's fine. We are a very patient bunch !



Best of Luck (and health) to you and your Loved Ones, in the New Year.




*Re: Oldest flashlight*
Written by *Royy* on 12-27-2010 06:39 PM GMT

Hello all,

I'll post a link on a thread recently posted. My oldest is what I believe to be dated 1940 Winchester.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...35#post3635735

I've been all about the new LED lights, lumens etc. But after acquiring this old light, learning about old lights and cleaning it up etc. I have to say there is something really special about old flashlights. If you have a chance to get one, do it... 

Roy




*Re: Oldest flashlight*
Written by *Royy* on 12-27-2010 06:54 PM GMT

HSG

I may have found the same model on the flashlight museum web site. They list a yellow one that is at the least ver similar, Dated 1990.

Check the sight out and enter BR00012 In the flashlight search field.

Roy




*Re: Oldest flashlight*
Written by *proqualifier* on 12-28-2010 12:20 AM GMT

Bianchi Bi-Lite 8 cell.



*Re: Oldest flashlight*
Written by *thunderlight* on 01-11-2011 03:31 PM GMT

My oldest flashlight is a French Flasher [Ray-O-Vac] with a 1914 patent statement on the tailcap. Judging from a similar flashlight on the Flashlight Museum website, I would guess maybe from 1916. Still works. The oldest flashlight that I owned originally is a Duracell Durabeam 2xAA.




*Re: Oldest flashlight*
Written by *Royy* on 01-24-2011 06:18 PM GMT

Im guessing my oldest is from around 1917-1918? It was supposedly a US Army issue in WW1. It has Bald eagle emblem with words E PLURIBUS UNUM, of course "one nation from many people". It did not have a bulb, installed krypton bulb. No battery and no chance of getting the flat AAA type available at the time. I installed a AA battery caddy and it fits perfectly. Made it work without permanent change to the light itself, a good thing. Has nickel plating and in good shape and is a very good looking light. Inside is clean but tarnished. This is the 1st and only light I have of this type. A great form factor.

Seeing 1st light after working on it was a great feeling. I figure it has been dark for a long long time. If anyone has details I would love to know more. Can't find one quite like this even in flashlight museum. Pics below:





















Roy




*Re: Oldest flashlight*
Written by *HSG* on 01-24-2011 07:55 PM GMT



Royy said:


> HSG
> 
> I may have found the same model on the flashlight museum web site. They list a yellow one that is at the least ver similar, Dated 1990.
> 
> ...


It's very similar. The one I have is a 3D. It's very similar. The one I have is a 3D.




*Re: Oldest flashlight*
Written by *Beamhead* on 01-24-2011 08:34 PM GMT

Burgess your light is as old as me. 

JA(me)S, that is what might be the most treasured light I have seen. 




*Re: Oldest flashlight*
Written by *Royy* on 01-26-2011 06:05 PM GMT

I have to add this light that I also just acquired.






It is 1914-1916 from what I have learned. I don't have details on the Vest/pocket light in my last post in this thread, other than it was used in WW1. So this Ever Ready daylo may be my oldest light now.

I love my Fenix TK15 and Surefire E1B bit I have definitely been bitten by the bug w/regards to collecting the old lights now...




*Re: Oldest flashlight*
Written by *redaudi* on 01-30-2011 06:45 PM GMT

great, i just HAD to find this thread...

My fiancée already thinks I'm weird for getting the flashlight post about a week ago... Now I want to find something old and cool.

Ja(me)s, that is the single coolest thing I have seen a long time. Awesome story to go with it as well. Simply awesome.




*Re: Oldest flashlight*
Written by *bouncer33441* on 02-04-2011 07:27 PM GMT

my maglite 3d was produced july 1980 ive had it since new and it still is going strong

*Re: Oldest flashlight*
Written by *Essexman* on 02-06-2011 06:33 AM GMT

I've posted this pics before, but seeing ask you asked.....

Old miners lights. Cira early 1900's. Made by Condoria, Cardiff, Wales. 

I have a few now, some modded to LED.
















How the reflector fits..











Std part on left, new part middle, new part machined to fit right..






The same company made these 2AA pen lights too. Used by doctors years ago.














Above are all cached posts from November 2 2010 through to the end of February 2011.
This represents original posts sequentially from #2-21.
No information was lost in this thread when the lights went out at CPF.


----------



## Exide (Mar 25, 2011)

Mine has to be this wooden Ever Ready lamp complete with No15 battery which i have copied an rebuilt.


----------



## Longwinters (Nov 14, 2011)

sonrider657 said:


> What is the oldest flashlight in your collection?



I have a 4709 Ever Ready, Rail road lantern circa 1919.
a 1905 3 A cell gentlemans pocket light.
1898+- Ever Ready wood house lantern.
1920's 2 C cell map light.
several from the 30' through the 60's

If I could figure out how to post pics I'd love to show them off.


----------



## dannn (Nov 15, 2011)

wow there are some old lights in this thread!
my oldest light is the inova X5 i purchased in 2005. its the single mode version and lower output than the current one.
i really didnt know what i was purchasing at the time but it did get me interested in flashlights.


----------



## Exide (Feb 7, 2012)

This has to be another old lamp except its metal cased, battery that came with it is later though.





CEAG safety torch.


----------



## Exide (Feb 7, 2012)

Boxed Ever Ready five cell torch.






American Eveready, Union Carbide and Brightstar.


----------



## tobrien (Feb 9, 2012)

wow nice stuff!


----------



## ciccio90 (Feb 23, 2012)

beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## strinq (Feb 24, 2012)

I got to say, I'm loving this thread as I love looking at old stuff and learning bout them.


----------



## euroken (Feb 24, 2012)

Not the oldest but I'm told this is pre-WWII by the original owner. Dynamo - hand cranked light. I've seen similar ones on Ebay but not the same.

I'm actually posting it to see if anyone else has more detail on this


----------



## Jeritall (Mar 3, 2012)

This is kind of a bittersweet story. My brother passed away last year and among his belongings we found an old trunk of family keepsakes that had been passed down by my mother. Among the old family pictures, letters, postcards and stuff, she had kept some of my old Boy Scout things. One of the items was my "Official" flashlight. It was probably purchased to take with me to the 1950 National Boy Scout Jamboree in Valley Forge Pa.. It was made by USA LITE... It is not only my oldest light, but to me it is my only priceless light.


----------



## Swede74 (Mar 6, 2012)

My oldest flashlight is about 30 years old - hardly an antiquity - so rather than posting a picture of it I thought this page from a reprint of a 1933 mail order catalogue might be of some interest.






Link to full size pic: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/835/co1933.jpg/


----------



## SeberHusky (Jun 8, 2012)

The oldest flashlight in my collection was my 1937 Delta PowerLite 6V flashlight/lantern. Now though, my oldest flashlight is a 1935 Bond.

Delta: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nJIkveuTx4&list=PL977644C67D1B6855&index=2&feature=plpp_video

Bond: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXjvwnEf-hk&list=PL977644C67D1B6855&index=15&feature=plpp_video


----------



## mr.lumen (Jun 10, 2012)

this little pocket light is from 1905. sterling silver. wish i could find a AA battery pack for it.


----------



## tobrien (Jun 10, 2012)

mr.lumen said:


> this little pocket light is from 1905. sterling silver. wish i could find a AA battery pack for it.



i like it a lot!


----------



## mr.lumen (Jun 10, 2012)

thanks! me too. cost me a pretty penny haha. you listen to wiz?



tobrien said:


> i like it a lot!


----------



## tobrien (Jun 10, 2012)

mr.lumen said:


> thanks! me too. cost me a pretty penny haha. you listen to wiz?



haha yeah man! not as heavily as Young Jeezy though hahah


----------



## mr.lumen (Jun 11, 2012)

wiz is my jigga! jeezys aight haha.


----------



## yosemite (Jun 18, 2012)

Egads!
Another monkey for my back.I came to the forum looking for information on the new LED lights and now find vintage stuff.I already restore and use fountain pens,vintage cars and catalytic lighters.I see an old flashlight in my future.Doomed....I am so doomed.


----------



## baxtrom (Jul 20, 2012)

:bump:

Great pics! lovecpf


----------



## atticplace (Aug 24, 2012)

Here is my oldy
FRANCO-1921







or maybe this unknown one


----------



## Caseman2 (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow I thougth the 2 I just picked up where old. Nice lights guys.

Can anybody tell me anything about mine? (mostly Value?) Not really sure if I am going to keep them. 

They are in really Great shape for what they are.

I know the surefire is not old just in there for size 

Rayovac Sportsman (looks like a 5D)

Everready Captain 2D


----------



## Burgess (Sep 14, 2012)

Notice yer' Eveready Captain has the classic " Boat-Tail " switch.

Examine it closely, and you'll see why it got the name.


_


----------



## jseklund (Nov 5, 2012)

That is weird - I just went over to my parent's house and grabbed my "Captain 2D" that has been there forever.

This light is a light that I got when I was about 5-6 years old. My great-grandmother past away and my grandmother and her brother were going through the house she lived in when my dad, brother and I stopped by. My grandmother had a pile of junk out and asked if we wanted anything. I thought the flashlight looked cool, so I grabbed it. I don't think it's had batteries in it since that day - it must have been the beginning of my being a flashaholic and I never realized it. Funny, it just popped into my head the other day and it clicked that it may be completely metal and easy to upgrade while still keeping it's sentimental value...I may just clean it up though and leave it alone...


----------



## Johnbaz (Nov 9, 2012)

I reckon this is the oldest I have, a GEC Safety Torch, it has the MoD broadarrow but no date as such on it..

I bought it about ten years ago at a carboot sale for a fiver or thereabouts, the chap I bought it from had been a military policeman and had used use of a flashlight as a weapon removed - Norm

I was responsible for the red paint, it was overspray when I was pinting something or other in the garage years ago!!






















My mum has an old Carbide lamp, Carbide and water is put in the bottom, this produces Acetylene which escapes through a wick in the cemntre of the reflector and produces the light, the wick has an adjuster that allows more wick out for a brighter burn...



Cheers, John


----------

